# Carwash on the Eos?



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

So whats the deal
Does it have to be a handwash?
stay away from the High pressure wash, etc
Feedback please - thanks


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

i hand washed my car yesterday...cleaned the wheels and everything used pro glass cleaner on the windows as well. The roof needs a good glass cleaner as the soap leaves streaks. BUT MY MAIN CONCERN is (as i have read elsewhere) is the white fiber like threads or spots that appear the on the runner molding on the roof! i was told some people are buying a lubricant to address this! i do not want to spend even more money on a brand new car! this is ridiculous a serious downfall to such a great car.. these roof spots are unacceptable and are really noticable when the roof is up! any non-spending of extra money suggestions??? and i am not ordering that 100 lube from GM nor waiting two weeks for it to come


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubber* »_So whats the deal

*stay away from the High pressure wash*, etc
Feedback please - thanks

thats all i've heard.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

Grubber, the reality is that the Eos is simply a higher maintenence car than one with a fixed roof, and its like a chainsaw...ownership is not for everyone. Alot like a hot chick is much higher maintenence than a fat chick, but the hot chick is just more fun. Even conventional convertibles need additional maintenence effort and chemicals to properly clean and maintain the top. Some owners will take an interest and maintain their car, some don't want to be bothered and don't want to come off the cash. I once knew a lawyer who lived in a $550,000 house for 3 years and refused to change the $0.50 furnace filters because he couldn't be bothered to take the time or come off the money. I've often wondered how many hundreds of extra dollars in gas was wasted heating a 4500 square foot home simply because the lawyer was too lazy and cheap to do the most basic of home maintenence. In short Grubber, I'd handwash the car...but I'd handwash any nice car. 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:29 AM 9-13-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The product called "Invisible Glass" which is advertised in most auto magazines and available from most auto suppy stores is great for the glass on the roof. I have the glass panoramic roof on my Mercedes and it works perfectly.


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (northvw)*

Hand Washing it is & Invisible glass for the roof
Thanks for the tips Wolf & Nvw


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

thanks for the tips! but i do handwash my car and i still have the problem with the white spots\film on the rubber seals on the roof!
i still diddnt get any responses from any EOS owners with the same problem!


----------



## pmdaddone (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

The Eos manual that I got with my car states that it cannot be washed in a car wash that has the brushes and the flaps and such. It can be washed in a power spray, brushless car wash.


----------



## Malone32 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

I attended a new car owners seminar at my VW dealer last night. I talked for a while with the service consultant. He recommended Clear Guard for the seals and said that it should work and not risk violating the car's warranty.


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (Malone32)*

where can i get "clear guard" and is it a sealant? or a tape like product?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (grubber)*

since when do you put alloy wheels on the track of a carwash?







, never mind the roof......


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (just-jean)*

hahah true


----------



## jhlong (Nov 1, 2006)

I just bought my EOS on Monday so haven't had a need for a car wash yet. I live in LA, so rather than your typical gas station car washes, we have a lot of car washes that claim 100% hand wash. Is it ok to take my car there, or should I be worried that the chemicals they use could damage the seals?


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (jhlong)*

Is it possible the white fibers are coming from the sponge/towel/cloth used to wash the car? I could see white spots being an issue, possibly from wax and treatable with the Krytox. But I know the texture of the rubber is very gritty. I believe this was the delay in launching the car in that the seals were whistling/noisy. I believe they added this gritty texture to address this issue. If the car is being hand-washed with a soapy cloth made of cotton, could it be the fibers getting stuck on the textured seals?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (jhlong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhlong* »_I just bought my EOS on Monday so haven't had a need for a car wash yet. I live in LA, so rather than your typical gas station car washes, we have a lot of car washes that claim 100% hand wash. Is it ok to take my car there, or should I be worried that the chemicals they use could damage the seals?

Seems unlikely they are using anything too agressive to damage the seals. Only possibly way is if they used some wheel cleaners (some are pretty strong) and used the same sponge on your seal areas... but i'd imagine it would be diluted in soap/water enough it wouldnt even hurt it.
I'd say you are okay at pretty much any wash... people are getting a bit overboard conservative about worrying about the possible issues. The car has a warranty, relax.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_...A lot like a hot chick is much higher maintenance than a fat chick, but the hot chick is just more fun...

That is truly a classic, perhaps VW should put a comment like that into the preface of the Eos owner manual.








As for the car wash question - my guess (just a guess) is that your basic, simple car wash with spinning brushes should not present a problem, but some of the 'touchless' washes use high-pressure blasts of water that are much the same as a high pressure wand, and you should probably stay away from those.
The same concern exists for the Phaeton - we need to stay away from the washes that use super-strong jets of water, because they drive the water into the keyless access door handles and screw the door handles up. Plain old 'spinning brush' car washes are fine for us, though.
Michael


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (PanEuropean)*

I am a big fan of the touchless automatic car washes (Laser Wash)... I did have a small dribble on the passenger side, but I know I was a little far to the right of the bay...
I will not take my car to a car wash with brushes. It's too risky, really. I don't want to damage my wheels on the track, and I don't want someone else's crap off their car getting caught in the brushes and ruining my paint...
Handwashing is the best option, by far, but when that's not viable, you can find me at the closest Laser Wash!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (Bef)*

I think there is sort of an intermediate option between the classic 'brush' car wash - which uses whirling brushes made up of nylon strands - and touchless washes that use high pressure water jets. The intermediate option is washes with brushes that are made up from fabric, rather than plastic strands.
I don't mind taking my car though these 'cloth' washes - they do a better job of removing road film than the touchless ones do, and they don't appear to scratch the car like the old nylon strand brushes do.
Michael


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (PanEuropean)*

yeah, but you don't know how much crap from the muddy truck that went through before you is trapped in the cloth...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (Bef)*

That's why I always follow a nice clean car going into the car wash - for example, an Eos or something like that.


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (PanEuropean)*

LOL - well, I'll find you and follow you through the wash


----------



## nette (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Grubber, the reality is that the Eos is simply a higher maintenence car than one with a fixed roof, and its like a chainsaw...ownership is not for everyone. Alot like a hot chick is much higher maintenence than a fat chick, but the hot chick is just more fun. Even conventional convertibles need additional maintenence effort and chemicals to properly clean and maintain the top. Some owners will take an interest and maintain their car, some don't want to be bothered and don't want to come off the cash. I once knew a lawyer who lived in a $550,000 house for 3 years and refused to change the $0.50 furnace filters because he couldn't be bothered to take the time or come off the money. I've often wondered how many hundreds of extra dollars in gas was wasted heating a 4500 square foot home simply because the lawyer was too lazy and cheap to do the most basic of home maintenence. In short Grubber, I'd handwash the car...but I'd handwash any nice car. 
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:29 AM 9-13-2006_

Your fat chick hot chick comment probably wasn't necessary... and I haven't seen a $550,000 house in California in many years. 
I use automated car washes and have had no problems or white spots on my seals.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

As a guy married to a good looking, low maintenance woman, I can say that sometimes, you can have it all ! 
I hope my Eos is also Low Maintenance !!!
I will hand wash it though.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (nette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nette* »_Your fat chick hot chick comment probably wasn't necessary... 

Hi Jeanette:
You are probably correct, but you have to admit, it was a funny comment, albeit not very politically correct.
The forum now owes you the opportunity to make an equally disparaging comment about guys sometime in the future when you think the time is right - and, if anyone criticizes you about it, you can tell them that it is '100% moderator approved'.
However - your point is well taken, we do need to be quite careful in these text-only forums to not give offense. The trick, I guess, is to know where to draw the line. WolfsburgerMitFries comment was awfully close to the line







, however, because I know he meant it in a funny way and not a truly disparaging way, I think he didn't cross the line.
Michael


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Carwash on the Eos? (Domdog31)*

Look at this tread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2819603
I posted some pictures of the white spots. They where gone after I applied
the VW Lubricant. (See also the picture of the spray flacon in the tread).
The spots are still not visible. And the roof is more quiet.


----------

